# How to help the "I'm in a dream" temperament



## Thunderlordcid (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah, so I have a little thing I tell myself, that might help someone else, whenever I feel like "I'm in a dream" or "Am I dead?" Lately I've been dealing with more of the depersonalization than anything, but it's not that bad. So yeah, I tell myself whenever I'm starting to feel dreamy that this is real life, and even though it doesn't feel like it right now, it is. But also I realize that the Action-Reaction factor is still there though, and for that reason alone I can prove to myself that this isn't a dream. An example would be pain and death. I know that this is a very dreary topic but it helps prove my point. However I am feeling, I know that if I were to trip and (sorry for the gore) plunge a pen into my eye it would hurt....A LOT! And if one were to plunge a pen into his/her eye then feeling as if "Is this a dream" would be the VERY last thing on their mind. I know this from the several times when I crashed my bike and hurt myself over the past year, when you injure yourself it hurts, and when you hurt you know you're not in a dream/dead. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Thunderlordcid (Feb 2, 2010)

Haha, the pain would be something kind of like this


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

LMAO that video is great. Would that be you enjoying the grilled cheese? lol "haha..he's not dreaming either!"

BUT...don't you experience sensations in your dreams? Why do you think 15 yr old boys are changing their sheets.lol. 
I get what you're saying, and if this helps you, run with it.


----------



## Thunderlordcid (Feb 2, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> LMAO that video is great. Would that be you enjoying the grilled cheese? lol "haha..he's not dreaming either!"
> 
> BUT...don't you experience sensations in your dreams? Why do you think 15 yr old boys are changing their sheets.lol.
> I get what you're saying, and if this helps you, run with it.


A really good point that I like because I've soiled SOOO many sheets back in the day haha, but if I were to do something drastic like (once again sorry for the gore for some of the people reading this) plunge a pen in my eye I would feel that same sensation that I would have in a dream, but with a lot of pain. The pain is the one thing that I can really honestly convince myself that is real, because I only experience when I'm awake. I also see it while I'm driving too. When I'm coming up on a red light I automatically start applying the brakes. I one day asked myself "Why am I even applying the brakes, am I really slowing down my car?" Then shortly afterwards reality slapped me in the face when I read on the news the next week that a girl that went to my high school died in a car wreck from not slowing down at a stoplight and texting. I now tell myself that this is real because I know if I don't slow down at that red light then I am going to get seriously hurt/die.

But yeah, thank you for the input though, I'm not trying to debate with you I'm just raising a point.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh, by no means am I debating you. I totally see what you sayin. It's interesting how we have our idiosyncrasies that get us through the day. And,...sorry to hear about the bed sheets.lol


----------

